# Once upon a time...



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

...wann wurde eigentlich dieses Forum hier gegründet? Haben wir das Zehnjährige alle verpennt? Oder ist das im August?

Grüße von Eurem Rentner
Anton


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2011)

*AW: Once upon a time...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .Oder ist das im August?


Da Heiko das Forum installiert hat und  seit diesem Tag  administriert, ist seine Anmeldung 
der Beginn des Forums.

Was gibt es da zu rätseln?  Dialerschutz  war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann,  wenig  später 
 ( aber nicht viel ) Ich hatte mich fast  gleichzeitig  hier und  bei DS  angemeldet 

Sascha ist seit dem 24.10.2001  hier angemeldet  >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/sascha-13.html

PS: morgen ist mein neunjähriges....


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

*AW: Once upon a time...*

Nichts zu rätseln... Das DS-Forum war auf einer anderen Seite, irgendwas mit webmart oder so, daher hätte es theoretisch ja älter sein können als die dialerschutz.de und somit evtl. älter als das Forum auf computerbetrug.de

Ich war ja nicht dabei, im August 2001 interessierte ich mich eher für Windeln 
Gratuliere zum Neunten.

P.S.: Ich wollte hier nur auf das bevorstehende Jubiläum hinweisen, damit sich schlaue Köpfe schon an die Jubiläumsreden setzen können.


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2011)

*AW: Once upon a time...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... Das DS-Forum war auf einer anderen Seite, irgendwas mit webmart oder so, daher hätte es theoretisch ja älter sein können als die dialerschutz.de und somit evtl. älter als das Forum auf computerbetrug.de


Genauer  könnte  das nur  Sascha beantworten.  AFAIR  war es einige Wochen/Monate später.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

*AW: Once upon a time...*

also wird am 9.8. gefeiert. Ich feiere zumindest


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2011)

hmm, irgendwie doch verschusselt. Einm gutes Zeichen, was meine Rente angeht


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2011)

*g*


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2013)

Übrigens: Jubiläum... In diesen Tagen feiere ich mein 10-jähriges. Naja, feiern !?
Am 18.9.2003 habe ich das erste Mal google nach Dialern befragt. Zur Vorfeier des Jubiläums habe ich heute acht (!) fette Leitzordner in die Papiertonne geschmissen. Damit ist mein komplettes "gedrucktes" Archiv im Müll gelandet. Schade um die viele Zeit, die sich die Staatsanwaltschaften und die Wattestäbchenarmee mit ihren Bemühungen gemacht haben, mir ihr Nichtstun zu erklären.

Es hat fast Spaß gemacht, darin zu blättern. Schluchz.
Dieses Lied widme ich all den Betrügern und Abzockern da draußen:




PS:
Falls jetzt jemand meint, ich wäre ganz blank: In der digitalen Fassung passt mein ganzer Müll gerade mal so auf eine alte 250-GB-Platte und von dieser gibt es noch drei Sicherheitskopien, von denen sich zwei nicht in Deutschland befinden, wer Lust hat, kann ja nach der August-2013-Kopie suchen, die liegt ungefähr hier
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich nicht mehr richtig erinnere. Hab ein bisschen viel Abschied gefeiert mit bretonischen Freunden.
Die nächste Sicherheitskopie werde ich wieder etwas heimatnäher deponieren. Hier wäre es auch lustig. Oder ich packe das Ding in eine Kiste, die sich mein Sohn dann in sein Minecraft-Haus stellt 

und wenn das nicht die Wahrheit ist, dann ist es gut gelogen.
Apropos Lügen: Ich gehe jetzt mal in Rente, ok?
Aka-Aka, 31 August 2011


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> gutes Zeichen, was meine Rente angeht





			
				Comedian Harmonists schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt werden wir ganz albern


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 September 2013)

Ich hab noch ein bißchen Papier: Die vielen Ping-Verfahrenseinstellungen, da die Adressen in Italien nicht existierten und auch die Ausweise der "Verantwortlichen" gefälscht waren usw. usw. Auch die Behauptungen der vielen Unschuldslämmer, sie hätten die Pingnummer nur weitervermietet und würden den "Nummernnehmer" nun ernsthaft verwarnen nach dem Motto "Du du du du böser, wirst du deine Abzockereien nicht mal endlich einstellen".....

Und der, der mich mal zuhause anrief und mit juristischen Schritten drohte, da er mit einer bestimmten "CostaBlancaTelefonica" o.ä. nichts zu tun habe, sondern nur die Nummern vermietete, mit denen die dann über einen längeren Zeitraum pingten. Aka-Aka kennt den auch recht gut.... (Kleiner Tipp: Er ist vor einigen Monaten in die Stromlieferanten-Branche umgestiegen, steht mit seinen 2 "Unternehmen" bei Verivox meist ganz vorn und macht hinsichtlich seines Geschäftsgebarens dort weiter, wo er als Gewinnspiel- und Telefon-Abzocker aufhörte)

Und auch die Begründungen eines Landgerichtspräsidenten, warum er einem seit langem bekannten Inkassoabzocker, der in einem Bundesland seine Inkassolizenz los war, aufgrund eines Umzugs in ein anderes Bundesland (grad mal kurz über den Rhein) eine neue Inkassolizenz erteilte.

Werde mal gelegentlich ausmisten.


----------



## dvill (20 September 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Schade um die viele Zeit, die sich die Staatsanwaltschaften und die Wattestäbchenarmee mit ihren Bemühungen gemacht haben, mir ihr Nichtstun zu erklären.


Das ist keine böse Absicht. Behörden, Politiker und Staatsanwälte haben häufig keine Ahnung, wie Computer oder das Neuland funktionieren:

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2013/09/18/strafverfolger-wollen-links-beschlagnahmen/


> Überdies wurde ausdrücklich verlangt, Links im Internet zu beschlagnahmen – eine reichlich absurde Vorstellung.
> 
> In seinem 13-seitigen Beschluss zählt das Landgericht auch weitere “Missverständnisse” auf. So weist das Gericht darauf hin, Daten seien entgegen der Darstellung der Staatsanwaltschaft nun mal keine Sachen, die man einfach so einpacken und mitnehmen kann.


----------

